# New Haunted Mansion And Pirates Series?



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Wouldn't it be great if Polar Lights got licencing from Disney to do new
sculpts of The Haunted Mansion and Pirates of the Caribean?!!
I could see a pirate in the likeness of Jonny Depp battling a pirate skeleton,
in a diorama, and Glow in the Dark transluscent Ghosts for the Haunte Mansion!
I think they would be good sellers. Anyone else?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I think that this thread topic comes up at least once a month!
It has been beaten to death Mitch!  

I would love to see these come out as kits...original or re-issued but MPC hasn't given up the molds on the POTC kits.
I personally think that the POTC kits are a bit small and don't really care for the ZAP action either. I'd like bigger sculpts more true to the ride like the prisoners in the cell with the dog holding the keys or the pirate skeleton steering the ship with the big wheel! Or maybe.... 
"We Want The Red-head"! :lol: 
We'll see....

MMM :wave:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Personally , I would prefer newer original sculpts over the MPC versions
anyways. If I'm beating a dead horse around here, sorry. It's bean kind
of slow over here and I'm just trying to get things moving again! :tongue:


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

I'd like both series -- but as Dave said, if we're serious, we'd need to send our begs to AMT/ERTL as they own the old MPC molds.

I'd prefer either the original kits or new ones based on the rides, not the movies. Somehow a kit with Eddie Murphy being chased by a ghost does nothing for me, and I think in this case generic figures are more suitable than famous faces.

:dude:


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

I e-mailed AMT last week asking for them to re-release the Pirates models and here was the response I got:

"Thanks for your comments. Your suggestion has been forwarded to Product Development."

If you want them, e-mail AMT at [email protected] and tell them. Oh yeah, and be polite.


Whiter


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

ost15jr said:


> I'd prefer either the original kits or new ones based on the rides, not the movies. ...


Definately the rides, not the movies and then Disney can have these kits sitting in the stores outside of the rides for sale. Think of the thousands of people that would walk by these kits as they exit the ride. I'd buy them!
If they made up a diorama possibly...then I'd buy more than one!

Very cool idea! I wish I thought of it! :lol: 

MMM :thumbsup:


----------



## beckwith (Jul 1, 1999)

new sculpts for both series would be terrific . glow in the dark and transluscent parts ....heck yeah !!! 
doesn't look like Racing Champions ( AMT ) is wanting to cash in with their molds .
hb


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Here is a link to paroose...some may have seen these already!

http://hometown.aol.com/phantompirate/page7.html

Very cool site on the POTC kits!

MMM :thumbsup:


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

>It has been beaten to death Mitch! 

Avast there! Seems it be not quite dead yet, you bloomin' cock-er-roacher! 

>the pirate skeleton steering the ship with the big wheel!

I'd buy that one in a heartbeat. Or maybe I should say ...

Arrrr! I'd love to get me hands on that little beauty, so I would! Pillage it right out from under you, I tell ya true!

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Whiter said:


> I e-mailed AMT last week asking for them to re-release the Pirates models and here was the response I got:
> 
> "Thanks for your comments. Your suggestion has been forwarded to Product Development."
> 
> ...


I got the exact same response. 

But maybe if we ALL keep bombarding them with letters/e-mails it'll make a difference.


----------



## Pete Milo (Sep 18, 2003)

AFILMDUDE said:


> I got the exact same response.
> 
> But maybe if we ALL keep bombarding them with letters/e-mails it'll make a difference.


I also got that response. I'd bet everyone else did as well.
They could have said worse, I guess.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

If you asked them what time it is you would get the same response. LOL!

Anyway, Great Idea! Would love Pirates and Haunted Mansion kits. Licensing is probably very expensibe though. And with our luck, Disney would want them as exclusives in Disney Stores only.

James


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

JamesDFarrow said:


> Licensing is probably very expensibe though. And with our luck, Disney would want them as exclusives in Disney Stores only.
> 
> James


Well, if PL ever _does_ get the Disney license - maybe they'll re-release The Bellringer under it's proper name and with the original Anthony Quinn box art - since _Disney_ has recently issued the DVD of the 1957 film version of The Hunchback of Notre Dame - starring Anthony Quinn.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

>Licensing is probably very expensibe though.

Could be ... but consider that they have a license for the Herbie product. This indicates that Disney will sell licenses for individual product lines, which only makes sense. In other words, PL could theoretically get a license for, say, POTC rather than an all-encompassing "Disney" license. 

There's expensive, and then there's _*expensive!*_

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

AFILMDUDE said:


> But maybe if we ALL keep bombarding them with letters/e-mails it'll make a difference.


*I did!....It can't hurt! *:freak:


----------



## Special Teams (Sep 22, 2000)

ost15jr said:


> I'd like both series -- but as Dave said, if we're serious, we'd need to send our begs to AMT/ERTL as they own the old MPC molds.
> :dude:


Revell owns the surviving classic Universal monster molds and we saw thier re-release via Polar Lights distribution. Why can't PL enter into a similar agreement with RC if they do in fact still retain the old MPC molds and distibute the Pirate/Mansion kits?


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

Personally, I don't see why not!

Actually, I get the impression that it was a pain coordinating the whole PL/RM monster kit thing, and PL doesn't want the hassle again (I may be wrong, and Dave has actually said that PL still has a good relationship with RM). So I don't think we'll see that kind of team-up again for awhile.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

It wasn't a pain as much as a change in policy by the then-new owners of RM. PL was very pleased with the relationship and would welcome it again. Now that RM has another owner, who knows? I sure don't.

Chris


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Considering the fact that the film was such a hit, I would think it would make good business sense for _somebody_ to re-release this line of kits, whether it be PL, Ertl, or Disney themselves. Not only would we fans of the original kits buy them, but a new generation of fans as well. I'm probably over-simpifying here, but start-up costs wouldn't be as much as starting a new line from scratch because they already have the molds...unless...perhaps the original molds no longer exist?


----------



## Morbidious (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi folks.....new guy here. I'd love to see this too...... infact, I was so obsessed with seeing some quality haunted mansion maquette sculpts, that I got tired of waiting and decided to make some of my own for my own private collection!

I based my sculpts off of the origional 1969 HM attraction poster featuring the 3 Hitch Hiking Ghosts. Although I'm not quite finished yet, what I have so far can be viewed here: http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/morbidious/detail?.dir=f080&.dnm=7216.jpg&.src=ph

To view more, just click prev or next. :wave:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:wave: Welcome aboard Morb !
Looks like you've got a touch of talent there, nice work. :thumbsup: 
Stick around, you may be of use around here. Hope your not starving all that much !!
Dabbler


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

WOW! A touch(!?!) of talent? Those look FANTASTIC!!!

Welcome to the board!!

Wayne


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

AFILMDUDE said:


> I got the exact same response.
> 
> But maybe if we ALL keep bombarding them with letters/e-mails it'll make a difference.


Hey You're right Dude-Me and some of the other Monkeys over at the Planet Of The Apes Yahoo Group Petitioned Fox to restore about 15 minutes of footage to "Battle For The Planet Of The Apes", this 15 mins Actually makes the Weakest of the Five Films alot more understandable. Anyhoo,up till now the Sniped Footage was ONLY avail. on the Japanese Laser Disc BUT due to the "Volume Of PLEASENT E-Mails" Fox home Video reccieved,Come March 28th "The Ultimite Edition of the POTA Set is gonna be released WITH the RESTORED FOOTAGE IN BATTLE!"(No doubt to go up against Universal's Kong Released on Disc the Same day!) So ya' see we CAN make a difference. Sure I know maybe they were Already gonna do that BUT the Customer Relations person actually Responded to us Personally and thanked us for the Input and invited Any sugguestions in the future regarding the "Ape's Property" Not to Shabby. So yeah,I'll write AMT/ERTL/RC2/MPC/REVELL Whoever We need to! lol couldn't hurt. and with another "Pirates" Film Sailing in to theaters soon,what better time?

John/Lonfan


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Morbidious said:


> I based my sculpts off of the origional 1969 HM attraction poster featuring the 3 Hitch Hiking Ghosts.


Very impressive! Marc Davis would be proud, I think.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

This would be great if some would reissue them again the dark shadows kits of barnabas collins and the werewolf kit that MPC came out with or the Fundimesions glow heads.


----------



## 1:8 scale (Mar 25, 2006)

*"The squeeky wheel gets the styrene"*

There are several examples of the power of consumers who organize and petition a company for change. Like say Nabisco and the Monster Scenes. So why not email email email our favorite styrene companies that possess the molds already and politely encourage repops?

I do it all the time and I haven't been served a restraining order yet, but that may explain why Monogram...Revell-Monogram...now Revell, keeps changing their name and moving. :freak:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Those Disney HM figs you sculpted are awesome. Have you considered resin casting them and selling them?

Obviously, you'd have a market base.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

I agree. Those are GREAT! They would sell pretty good cast in resin. Judging by the height of that ruler in you pic; those sculpts cast in resin would sell in the $75 to $100 range. Easy.

Bob


----------

